# Need help, cant login with FTP



## Sora_ (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey everybody,

first of all I want to excuse me for my bad english.

So, I have a big problem.. I m new and I dont know how to configure my FTP/FTPD Server...
I ve searched so much times for solutions, but I ve nerver found some...
And I wanted to know what I ve to do that I can connect with the root user on the ftp server.
So I wanted to ask you for help...

Best Regards,
Sora_


----------



## Sunsyril (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi,
I would never allow root to access an services on my host. Beside this, if you don't know how to setup ftp, are you sure you need it? If the server is accessible from the internet you will perhaps have a wide open door to your system. Keep this in mind!

To your question:

If I would need to set up a ftp-server, I would start using sysinstall -> "Do post-install configuration of FreeBSD" and than "Configure additional network services"

And of course you need to consult the handbook of FreeBSD. Â§ 29.8 (on the German version) refers to ftp.

Another page that helped be in the past is 
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?manpath=linux-de


----------



## Sora_ (Sep 29, 2010)

Sunsyril said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I would never allow root to access an services on my host. Beside this, if you don't know how to setup ftp, are you sure you need it? If the server is accessible from the internet you will perhaps have a wide open door to your system. Keep this in mind!
> 
> To your question:
> ...




Thanks for the answer but the problem is solved  But I dont know how to close the thread -.-^^


----------



## bojan (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree with Sunsyril.

You also want to try sftp service instead, because it uses encrypted passwords.

But if you really need FTP and root access, there is a file /etc/ftpusers with a bunch of users who are prohibited to connect to FTP. Put the comment on the root account.

SFTP is part of sshd service, and on FreeBSD by default root is not allowed to directly connect, change that setting in /etc/ssh/sshd_config


----------

